# How were you as a baby/young child



## Newana (Jun 2, 2019)

Now that I'm a mother I can't wait to get to know my daughter  So I wonder what the different personalities look like when they're babies and if there are similarities. Here's what I know:

-My brother is a 5w6, he was a cry-baby, could walk really soon, always waved with his hands whenever there was anything exciting. 
-Another brother is an 8w9, very easy as a baby, slept a lot, more social, not so fast in his physical development.
-I'm a 4w5 and a lot in my youth went wrong so, it's hard to say if the way I was as a baby had to do with the complicated situation or if it was really just my personality. My mom says I was an easy baby, happy, didn't make much eye-contact (but am unhealthy attached so that could explain), would be forceful about getting things my way, was soon to potty train and dress myself, wanted to do everything myself.

Anyone knows/heard how they (or others) were as a baby?


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

As a baby I was neglected and sometimes abused and that emotional distress follows me into adult life. My school going years were also filled with anxiety and low self esteem which lead to extreme shyness, as well as getting attached to people way too easily. In the later childhood and teenage years, I was raised with a very sheltered lifestyle, often having to resort to my own devices and keep myself entertained. This lead to fun things, like making up stories about thieves breaking into houses and stealing stuff, which was most likely my way of coping with things I couldn't have.

Long story short, my life overall was fucked up. It's a wonder I'm not some psychopathic/narcissistic nutcase now. After being completely one way, and then swinging completely the other way, I think I'm finally starting to get closer to a well balanced middle. I didn't start coming out of my shell until I was about 15 anyway, and even then, it was only a way to seek validation and approval from other males before going back to the world of women that I started with. This might give me a more feminine nature, but I always was a gentle, sensitive soul anyway. But I can develop a hard outer shell when need be.

As for the bottom two questions... well, the basic necessities would have been nice. I've spent my life coping with the lack of basic things most others take for granted. My good friend I've known for 24 years is now distant with me. And I cope, indulging in this interest and that, hoping a good friend will come along.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Quiet, self-contained, kind, selfless (when someone was looking), (seemingly) content, easy, obedient, harmless, non-aggressive, curious, intelligent, friendly. A 9w1.


----------



## Newana (Jun 2, 2019)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Quiet, self-contained, kind, selfless (when someone was looking), (seemingly) content, easy, obedient, harmless, non-aggressive, curious, intelligent, friendly. A 9w1.


Haha! Commercial for the 9  You're right. I've looked up the enneagram for children but it's (pretty obviously) the same as it is for adults. So I edited my post to just for babies cause I haven't found anything about that


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Newana said:


> Haha! Commercial for the 9  You're right. I've looked up the enneagram for children but it's (pretty obviously) the same as it is for adults. So I edited my post to just for babies cause I haven't found anything about that


Me as a baby? I don't remember of course, and my parents aren't particularly loquacious. I seem to remember that my mother has said that I was quiet from birth, wouldn't cry even when I was sick. Would just lie quietly in my crib, let her sleep.


----------



## Newana (Jun 2, 2019)

@APBReloaded I'm sorry to hear/read. So many children don't get the youth they need and deserve and that puts them so far behind on so many things later in life: school, contacts, love, jobs... You need to relearn everything, even how to be healthy attached to people and that some people can actually be trusted and good (read: some ). No matter where you go, remember you always have a choise. Choose right and life will become better. But it's really hard.


----------



## MNaeemi777 (Dec 18, 2018)

I really hate my childhood and never want to remember it. Too emotional, curious and energetic. I needed attention so much and if not, I would get enraged so easily.


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

Newana said:


> @APBReloaded I'm sorry to hear/read. So many children don't get the youth they need and deserve and that puts them so far behind on so many things later in life: school, contacts, love, jobs... You need to relearn everything, even how to be healthy attached to people and that some people can actually be trusted and good (read: some ). No matter where you go, remember you always have a choise. Choose right and life will become better. But it's really hard.


I think I've managed quite well despite the circumstances. I stand up for what I believe in without wavering, that's a good start. I just wish everyone didn't turn away the moment I started being me and going for what I want instead of caving to do what everyone else wanted. I grew apart from everyone, everyone else went and found their own circles, and the internet is not the place to maintain friendships. Not for me anyway. Our technology has both connected us with opportunities never before possible, and disconnected us.


----------



## Newana (Jun 2, 2019)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Me as a baby? I don't remember of course, and my parents aren't particularly loquacious. I seem to remember that my mother has said that I was quiet from birth, wouldn't cry even when I was sick. Would just lie quietly in my crib, let her sleep.


A nine friend of mine said she slept all through the night as soon as she was born, half of the days and she walked only when she was 2 years old. It might be that the nine baby is really laid back


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I was told ( bc I have no memories of myself before 2.5 ) 

Very calm, curious, friendly - always smiling- very bald , enjoys playing hide and go seek 

As an adult- I guess I'm not as extroverted and more laid back but my family think my personality temperament have been the same my entire life 

No idea if I'm a 7 or a 9 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Learned to talk to very early but was not talkative, extremely strong and mobile at an absurdly early age but learned to actually walk rather late. Unusually non-reactive (rarely cried, rarely smiled). As a toddler, restrained and polite and somewhat shy and sensitive, but also apathetic about rules: my reputation varied a lot between being seen as well-behaved vs as a little troublemaker, depending on whether the adult I was with valued exacting obedience or mildness more. Curious, observant, thoughtful, conversed "like an adult" in toddlerhood, sort of no-nonsense (the "got your nose" stuff didn't get a lot of play with me). Played well and easily on my own. Imaginative (was lining up a set of toy soldiers and trying to talk at them before I was out of my wind up swing). Impatient (getting tired of waiting for things or getting frustrated was the number one thing that made me cry). Particular about how I wanted stuff and had definite opinions... could be bossy with other children, though I got along with them well enough. 

I've always been told that I was an easy baby, compared to my siblings.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

As a baby? I can't remember. My sense of awareness only started when I was 2 years old. At the time I was involved in an accident which had cost the lost of my left eyesight. Since then life was never the same. I was a self-indulgent kid who was happy to spend most of my time entertaining myself in my own room. Watched a lot of cartoons and documentaries. Read copious amount of books and drawn pictures almost everyday. I would be irritable when I didn't get what I wanted. Always threw a tantrum. Anxiety-ridden to the point of agoraphobia. Lonely and quiet. I didn't learn social skills until my late teens.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I think I'm 4w5, definitely an INFP. I don't remember being a baby obviously. My mom says I was sick a lot, was talking and walking pretty early, and was pretty stubborn. As a toddler/preschooler I was very quiet and shy and gentle, I didn't need a lot of discipline, just a stern word would send me to tears of repentance - but I do recall quietly ignoring some rules (like don't go in the garden part of the preschool yard, because I knew it was just to keep the flowers safe and I was very careful of them - that sort of not exactly rebellion). In grade school I tended to make friends with other kids that were lonely or picked on and I didn't care about being thought cool. I was good at entertaining myself and was very imaginative and loved arts & crafts and fantasy. I was always a night owl and would lay in bed for hours imagining fantasy adventures. I had a lot of energy, but I was never 'athletic'. I tended to get along with kids who were younger than me and was in no hurry to grow up. Though in many ways I was mature for my age - cautious, insightful, able to converse with adults, that sort of thing, in the more culturally obvious ways I was always a bit behind the others - like playing with little kid toys longer and preferring to wear 'little girl' styles well into junior high. I have felt like my personality has been pretty clear and consistent throughout my life.

As a mom myself now, I’m curious to see how my daughter’s personality will unfold. So far my mom says she’s pretty similar to how I was, but I think she may be a little more outspoken and interested in other’s oppinions than I was.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Newana said:


> A nine friend of mine said she slept all through the night as soon as she was born, half of the days and she walked only when she was 2 years old. It might be that the nine baby is really laid back


High from birth, born with abnormally high levels of cannabinoids in the brain.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

Apparently,

Was never into eating

Calm, curious

Didn't speak (even though my Mom suspected this 'observer' could)

First words ended up being a question (information gathering started young...)

Escape artist as a baby

First memory (around 4) was being in awe over nature/life

Had learned to read/write already

Perfectly well behaved for my parents (in their presence anyway)

Yet I was kicked out of kindergarten (day one: broke my arm during questionable activity, day two: tried to take over, day three: homeschooled)

Peaceful years followed with me quietly enjoying my time, my books, my garden & my inner landscape.


----------



## Adelis (Jun 1, 2019)

Rude? Ruthless, definetely. But in a brutal way, not girly-cheeky way.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

My mother says I was the most undemanding of her children. 

According to her even my cry was hesitant - which I can believe. I don't like making demands of people and I'm averse to people making demands of me. 

I remember as a young child (preschool) I was really good at art, so that's all I did. Painting, drawing, singing and playing the xylophone. I think part of me also liked how I got praised by adults and 'accepted' by other children for my 'talent'. 

Starting school was such a shock to the system because I wasn't used to doing things I wasn't naturally good at. I also found the routine and monotony of it stifling. My school was one of these uptight religious ones, with delusions of grandeur, so they had us take IQ tests as soon as we were able to read and write. I was unfortunate enough to score high, and that meant extra Maths homework for me - sometimes I would stay up till 12 am in order to finish my homework. 

I think I always had this divide in my personality; being a people pleaser but at the same time very demand avoidant (defiant even, if I was pushed far enough).


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I have no idea how I was as a baby, and my mom's not giving me a very clear answer. Apparently I was stubborn (no one could ever make me do something I didn't want to) though "not a leader type," more introverted. I guess as a baby I mostly slept until I got a lot of ear infections. =P


----------



## Newana (Jun 2, 2019)

Remnants said:


> I have no idea how I was as a baby, and my mom's not giving me a very clear answer. Apparently I was stubborn (no one could ever make me do something I didn't want to) though "not a leader type," more introverted. I guess as a baby I mostly slept until I got a lot of ear infections. =P


Hey Remnants, what type are you? I'm putting it all in a table to look for common answers among the types


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Newana said:


> Hey Remnants, what type are you? I'm putting it all in a table to look for common answers among the types


FYI I don't think all 9s are calm babies. I remember we had a discussion on this on the 9 subforum but can't find it now... Unless I misremember, @*EyesOpen* wasn't a calm child? Anyone else? @*Napoleptic* ? @ButIHaveNoFear?


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

6w5 - Sx - INFJ

I never cried. Mom says I was "The Perfect Baby", LOL. Slept through the night the first night home from the hospital (2nd day). Always put myself to sleep thereafter. 
One day I actually cried. Mom freaked out and took me to the hospital. They didn't understand why she was so upset because her baby was actually crying. Turns out I had an ear infection. 

I waited a little while longer to try to talk, at about 1 yr... and then it was a complete sentence (well, a very short one). But mom says I always spoke in real words strung together properly. And I did everything that way - wasn't crawling around like other babies my age, but then one day just got up and started walking. Never anything by half measures.

As a toddler I was incredibly shy... always hiding behind my mom, even from my father, I was very bonded to her and felt her emotions like my own - when she was upset I was upset, if she was happy so was I. 
She loved dressing me up, and I would cry if I spilled anything on my dress. Not noisy tears like a normal toddler, but silent big drops falling from my eyes and a visible effort to compose myself which melted everyone around me.

I stayed very quiet throughout my childhood... not for lack of having anything to say though. Once it was just my mom and I, the walls fell down and I would talk and talk and apparently was quite precocious and aware of all sorts of things I wasn't supposed to know.
Really didn't play with peers - I stayed pretty scared of them until... wait, I still am now in my thirties :laughing:


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

7w8 here. I argued with others to death, I had a short temper, and I wasn't patient. I was physically active - I disliked team-based sports though and prefered gymnastics & stuff. I wasn't so "edgy" I think.


----------



## Newana (Jun 2, 2019)

@Doccium

What type are you? Putting the answers in a table but don't know where to place you


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Toddlerhood was really .. something. It was when my anxiety disorder was at its peak. I had trouble talking to people, or looking at them in the eyes. Every social event were awkward. I have to thank my parents for being tough cookies for raising up a little hellion they didn't fully understand. They still don't, but they care for me anyway..

I was extremely introverted. I spent most of my time at home; playing with my toys, reading, roleplaying by myself and watching loads of crap TV. I day dreamed a lot too. 

Now as an adult, I'm the complete opposite of my child self. I go out a lot and feeling hyped about doing many outdoor activities. I still have anxieties, but I'm able to talk myself out of it occasionally.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

5w6, 514

When I was in my mother's womb, the umbilical cord somehow got wrapped around one arm and one leg. Didn't cause any damage, though. The doctors thought the placenta was crushing my head and that, if I manged to survive my own birth, I'd suffer brain damage. The jury's still out on that one (lul). Not really sure how I "was" as a baby, though. Didn't cry too or often or not enough from what I understand. Was eager to communicate and absorb information. All that sort of thing.

Even as a young child, I was notorious for being observant and intuitive. My mom always reminds me periodically whenever I visit her of this one time in the early-mid '80s (most likely 1984 when I was 4 years old) when I made an observation regarding the different styles of headlights on cars. Even at that age, I noticed that older cars tended to have round headlights, whereas newer ones had square or rectangular headlights. My mom always encouraged my intellectual curiosities. She even gave me a 1970s-issue Old Dominion marine biology textbook when I was in elementary school. I used to read it at recess in the gym (when we had recess indoors, that is). You know you're a genuine-article nerd when you read college-level marine biology for fun when you're not even 10 years old.
:tongue:
Andre Meadows can eat his heart out. Nah, I'm kidding. It would be a major challenge to out-nerd him, but I'm pretty sure I'm at least on-par with him.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Newana said:


> @Doccium
> 
> What type are you? Putting the answers in a table but don't know where to place you


Well, not sure about that. But since the table's already in front of you - what do you think?


----------

